# leonardo da vinci grant



## parent (18 Dec 2003)

My offspring was sent on work placement in 2001  while in college. He finished the placement (in Britain) and returned to college. He was grant assisted by the Leonardo da Vinci grant. This is administered here in Ireland by  Hibernia Learning  Partnership...www.hlp.ie 
           This week this administrator was delighted to inform us that the final payment was about to be issued!!!! This is 2 and a half years later.
            Some efficiency.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (18 Dec 2003)

Leonardo da Vinci Grant - is that Leonardo da Vinci's Irish cousin?


----------



## parent (18 Dec 2003)

*l de v*

o veni , o vidi o vinci.


----------



## Cahir (18 Dec 2003)

*Re: l de v*

I went on my college placement in 1998 to Germany and got the final Leonardo payment in 2001!


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (18 Dec 2003)

> This is administered here in Ireland by Hibernia Learning Partnership...www.hlp.ie



Is that true? As far as I can see it's administered by Leargas:  [broken link removed]

Have either of you queried the delay in payments being made with the relevant administrators?


----------



## Cahir (18 Dec 2003)

The grant was dealt with by somebody in the college.  I finished college in 1999 (received the second leo payment just beforre I left) and was told the last payment would arrive in 2000.  I completely forgot about it until a cheque arrived in 2001.


----------



## Banner (19 Dec 2003)

*Leonardo RIP*

I thought poor old Leonardo was dead. You did very well to get your money in the circumstances.


----------



## parent (19 Dec 2003)

*leo de grantman*

Thje thinking goes like this.......no point in giving those students the grant while they are still in college. Their parents are loaded and dont need to be reimbursed. We will hold the proceeds for 2/3 years and then send it.....listen to this.....the revelant college (student has now been gone from here for 1/2 years!) and it will then pass on the proceeds to the student.  No sign of it before Christmas I'll bet.
      So Rachelfee no need to thank me for my cooperation in this matter (you warned me that if receipt not sent on the grant would not be paid!) And if you really want to wish me "a happy holiday season"! then enclose the cheque!


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (19 Dec 2003)

*Re: leo de grantman*

I'm confused by the last post - are you saying that this is official or even unofficial policy on the part of the scheme administrators? If so can you corroborate this in some way? Thanks.


----------



## parent (19 Dec 2003)

*leo*

O    take a rest!


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (19 Dec 2003)

*Re: leo*

I had a nap as you suggested. Now can you explain yourself?


----------



## parent (19 Dec 2003)

*leo*

No!


----------



## Elcato (19 Dec 2003)

*Re: leo*

Hey parent - Some people would give their left ear for this grant .....


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (19 Dec 2003)

*Re: leo*

Don't you mean the Van Gogh grant?


----------



## Elcato (19 Dec 2003)

*Re: leo*

Doh 0 - Thank jaysus its Friday. For that mistake I'm gonna stare at the ceiling for a few hours.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (19 Dec 2003)

*Re: leo*

A better punishment might be to spend a couple of hours here:


----------



## Elcato (19 Dec 2003)

*Re: leo*

Noooooaaaaawwwwwww !!


----------

